# Prosciutto d'Agnello (Lamb Prosciutto) is done, and freaking delicious!



## evan m brady (May 9, 2015)

Lamb Cut Final.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ May 9, 2015


















Lamb Whole Outside Final.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ May 9, 2015





Prosciutto d'Agnello is done! Pulled it tonight after about 70 days of aging, losing about 33% its green weight. Lamb from Heather Ridge Farms in the Hudson Valley, NY. Boned out diligently as to not allow too much gaps in the center after drying. The leg was still on the smaller side boned out, so I only cured for 10 days. Cured with 2.5% salt, 0.25% Cure #2 and a small handful of crushed Juniper Berries, Smoked Peppercorns, Fresh Garlic, dried Mint and Italian dried Rosemary. After curing I lightly scraped the coarse spices off, and then I cased in a Hog Bladder. As I was putting the Prosciutto into the drying chamber I remembered I did not prepare a mold solution, but I had some product I was going to package on the table. When I vacuum seal I remove the casing to prevent moisture migrating to the surface, and making the surface slime. What I did was take my mold brush and the salami, aimed the salami at the Prosciutto in the chamber, and then brushed the mold and yeast off the surface of the salami onto the Prosciutto. After I week the mold obviously grew, and propagated around the whole Prosciutto. Thought it was cool, so I thought I'd share... Flavor is phenomenal! I have never dried Lamb before, so this was very new flavor-wise. Lamb is one of my favorites, so some here have described Lamb as being very gamey in flavor, but to me it was super clean and not game forward at all. The spices come through subtly, which was the goal. The juniper first with a slight smoke from the peppercorns, and on the finish the herbs and garlic. Super happy with this, and plan to do a lot more with Lamb from now on!


----------



## daveomak (May 9, 2015)

Can  get that picture in an 18X24...  I'd hang it next to my Farrah Fawcett .....    















Farrah Fawcett.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 9, 2015


----------



## zempage (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks Amazing!!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 8, 2015)

You rolled it perfectly. Looks great.


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 8, 2015)

Evan, I would love to taste that. Looks amazing.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2015)

That looks amazing, I love Lamb. I so need a Curing Chamber but my Accountant 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  has a her own list of things we need and they take priority...JJ


----------

